# Big Oasage



## tripod58 (Jul 6, 2008)

This guy posted this picture on a call making forum. He says its actually tow trees that have grown together. Think he should get himself a mill? He said his little girl is 4'7"


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

I think he is going to need a swing mill for that sucker, but it is hard to tell what size and how many trunks are really in their. I see chainlink or chicken wire in it too. I don't think he is going to need any osage blanks for a long time if he gets it milled.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

It'll be a lot of work for not near as much good lumber as you think. Most of the really big osage is going to produce a lot of waste. I'd rather three or four smaller to medium osage than a monster any day. Much easier to handle, and the % of waste is drastically lower. 

That said, that tree will still make a good bit of pretty lumber. Just going to earn every BF you get from it.


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

The two knots to the left of the girls feet are wire knots. I am guessing a fence went through that puppy. 

I have one Osage log on hand that is 56" diameter and its one tree.


----------

